# Medic versus _______



## MedikErik (Sep 2, 2007)

Q: Whats the difference between a paramedic and God?
A: God doesn't think he's a paramedic.

Q: Whats the difference between an armless man and a paramedic?
A: The armless man has a good excuse for not lifting anything.

Q: Whats the difference between an EMT and a taxi-cab driver?
A: The taxi-cab driver gets tips after every trip.

Q: Whats the difference between an EMT and a sky captain?
A: A sky-captain only has to carry bags one-way.

There's only two things that are ever wrong: a man when he's arguing with his wife, and a doctor when he's giving orders to a paramedic.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 2, 2007)

LOL! ^_^


----------



## Hedar (Sep 2, 2007)

Q: Whats the difference between an EMT and a taxi-cab driver?
A: The taxi-cab driver gets money after every trip.

:glare:


----------



## MedikErik (Sep 2, 2007)

Those last four are mine; feel free to distribute freely .


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 3, 2007)

MedikErik said:


> Q: Whats the difference between an EMT and a taxi-cab driver?
> A: The taxi-cab driver gets tips after every trip.



I drove a taxi for a while... not true


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 3, 2007)

Taxi cabs do not include PPE aka BSI!!!


----------



## Hedar (Sep 3, 2007)

PPE = ?

BSI = ?

h34r:


----------



## lemsbls (Sep 3, 2007)

PPE = Personal Protective equipment

BSI = Body Substance Isolation


----------



## Hedar (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info ;-)


----------



## lemsbls (Sep 3, 2007)

Hedar said:


> Thanks for the info ;-)



glad to be of assistance


----------



## MedikErik (Sep 4, 2007)

Either you haven't completed EMT-B yet, or if you have you should seriously consider getting screened for diseases if you're not aware of those two lol.


----------



## Hedar (Sep 4, 2007)

Medikerik...

Take a look to my location...

In Italy those 2 have other names, for me PPE could mean "paper production equipment"...

^_^


----------



## MedikErik (Sep 4, 2007)

My bad... you know how us American's are... assuming we're the only ones who speak good English lol. Good deal. Make sure to produce lots of paper before treating trauma patients .


----------

